# Massachusetts subcontracting rates?



## rmartin

Anyone from Mass know what the going rate is for subcontracting plows? What will a company pay to hire me with a 1 ton truck and 8' mms fisher?


----------



## gordyo

rmartin,

Welcome to Plowsite:waving: 
I would suggest that you go down to the network forum and look through a few pages. There are a few companies on there looking for subs in Massachusetts and if you are in one of there areas you could probably get hooked up with one of them as a sub, unless you already have an in somewere.


----------



## Joey D

Where in MA are you? I plow for a guy localy as a sub and he pays well.


----------



## MLI

*Im in Mass. and I need subs!!*

If your close to the South Shore....drop me a line.....I'm looking for subs. Rates are $50-$60 per hr. depending on what you have for set up. Pay is within 24 hrs. 781-337-3571. Ask for Mike


----------



## rmartin

*central mass*

i am located in central mass---auburn area


----------



## Emerscape

we have a few stores in the auburn and worcester area. we pay $65 per hour for a one ton with a 9 foot blade.. and start plowing at 2 inches but often scrape on lower amounts. Pay is within 30 days however


----------



## usmcdvl007

*New plower in MA, rates question????*

Im new in the plowing game and would like to know what fair paying rates are for front end loader operators and 1/2 ton truck drivers. I recently started plowing for a company, im an equipment operator by trade, and im using the company's equipment. I sometimes operate a front end loader and sometimes drive a 1/2 ton truck and would like to know what rates are like for a starting person. i have over 10 yrs experience operating havy equipment, and driving for well over 20.

Thanks in advance,
Semper Fi!


----------



## snow2011

so what are the advantages and disadvantages for both parties?


----------

